# Twofer Day :( RIP Peace and Abby



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

RIP Peace 2010 - 7/31/2012

Peace is the white rabbit. I had him euthanized last night because his pastuerella (incurable bacterial infection - the plague of rabbits) was so bad. He went septic with lesions in his lungs and a baseball sized abcess in his abdomen.


Fluffy Family by tortoise11, on Flickr

RIP Abby Normal 2004 - 7/31/2012

Then at lunch today I found out my baby girl died from liver disease yesterday. I picked Abby of death row in a shelter at 4 months old. She was said to be untrainable. (hah!) In 2008 I got divorced and gave her to the owner of a stunt dog show that we had performed with. 


967759564_baab81b5be (2) by tortoise11, on Flickr


stuntdogdotcom row plus abby 2 by tortoise11, on Flickr

If you ever want to support or see a stunt dog show, go see Chris Perondi's show. He is SO GOOD to his dogs. They retire in the lap of luxury with his family or stay on the road in their personal RV. He loves them dearly and takes excellent care of them.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your two losses. Your bunny looks like a peaceful guy indeed, and how wonderful that you could change Abby's life and make her a star.

My thoughts and sympathy your way!

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry , two in the same day. Sending you a hug.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your 2 babies. My thoughts and prayers coming your way. Sylvia


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry about Peace and Abby.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

So sorry for both of your losses.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your painful losses. 

You're right, I remember battling pastuerella with my rabbits. Nasty, nasty stuff. Poor Peace, but you did right by him, he was lucky to have someone that cared.

And, thanks to you, Abby not only had a life, sounds like she had an awesome life. 

Try to hang on to the good that you caused when the bad hurts so much. I'll be thinking of you, take care.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you - it is so hard when the time comes to say goodbye.


----------

